# Army Showcases!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*







*​*
After months of planning the army showcase section has finally arrived!* 

*
So what is it?*

The Army Showcase area serves as your own personal dedicated space to display your armies, show off your models, share your victories and let us know what you're working on. In essence its a huge signature space designed for your army.

*What can I do with it?

* Pretty much anything you want. The Showcase is a blank canvas, we've left all the options up to you. You can focus on any area of the hobby you like and show any information you wish. 


The feature is made up of several pages. Theres an armylist page, a page for every army within the showcase and also an edit page for you to update and submit your collections.


You can add your own by clicking on the Army Collections drop down in the navbar, navigating to the my armies page and clicking the "Add Army" button as pictured below.

View attachment 10956

Click My Showcase in the Army Showcase dropdown.

View attachment 10957

Click Add Army.

From this page you're also able to edit and delete your armies.

*Army List Page*
The armylist page works in a similar fashion to the memberlists area. It's a long searchable list of user armies within the showcase. It's made up of the Army Logo, Army Name, Race, Owner, Game System, Views, Rating and Last Updated. These areas are sortable by clicking on their titles at the top of the columns. 

You can also search the army list by clicking on the search and filling in the field.


*Editing and Adding Page*
The editing and adding page is the control centre for each showcase. From here you can tailor your final page to your own specifications.

*







*

The section is made up of lots of editable text areas and text boxes that only show on the showcase pages if they're utilised.

You'll notice a box for your armies name, race, game system and points cost. Beneath this you'll see 7 boxes with customisable titles. These are totally yours to command. Initially I wanted to have fixed titles but figured that'd take the fun and uniqueness away from you, the end user.

One box could be used for fluff, another might have work in progress images, another might be used for battle or tournament reports or anything else you're proud of. A picture of you holding a trophy you won with the army? It's entirely up to you. Use your imagination. 

You also have the option to enable comments on your page, if you don't want them just switch it off! 

*Search Tip*
You'll notice a row of buttons displaying lots of prominant game systems. This is to assist with search spellings, if it's spelt correctly and uniformly with the others it'll be easier to find! Just hit the button you want.


*Army Showcase Pages*
The main part of the feature is the army showcase page. This is the final product that's displayed once you've filled in the fields and added your information and images. It's made up of boxes, titles, comments and images as explained in the editing and submitting section above.

To the left of the each armies showcase page you'll see a side column with all kinds of useful stuff. 

*Statistics*
In the side bar you'll see the statistics box. This contains the ratings system, a view counter (to see how many people have checked out your army) and the last update information

*Rating System*
The rating system scores from 1 to 5. I had it coded to display a rating after 10 ratings have been submitted, so one idiot scoring you low on purpose won't ruin your page. On the other side of the scale 1 high vote isn't going to make you look uber either - there is no cheating.

*Logo*
Each army comes with a logo box which allows you to place an image to represent your force on the armylists page.

*Random Armies*
One of the boxes shows 5 random armies from the database. The logo shows here too so make sure your army has a logo! 

*Other Armies*
The final box on the showcase page is a list displaying the users other armies. You can check this area out to see what else they have in their collection.


*Member Profiles*
You'll also find links to each members army showcases on their member profile pages.




I don't have time tonight but I'll put together a proper usage guide tomorrow. I'm also going to get army showcase banners drawn up for people to display in there sigs for people to link to their pages with. Or maybe an image in the postbit... I'll think of something.


Before I end it, if people have empty showcases we'll delete them. Only add a showcase page if/when you intend to fill it 



Example Showcase Here

Enjoy!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like a cool feature. Gonna have to play around with it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, damn this has taken a long time to make live. I am sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't wait to get pics of my DA up and work on the damphyrs! Great idea.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty cool feature 

This gives me a reason to take some photo's of my Chaos Marines and see what people think of them now


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, look forward to putting this new feature to use. Thanks for all your time you put into this!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just so everyone is aware the first bug has been revealed - a swap of text for the first two boxes. I'll get it sorted out tomorrow.


Edit - fixed.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like a good feature, can't wait to get using it


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately going to take advantage of this! A chance to come up with some fluff and add character to my "army" of little plastic men! Thanks Jez!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I figured there wasn't a dedicated place for people to display their armies online. I just hope it gets utilised. It really is a case of handing the paintbrush and a blank canvas for people to use how they like.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Two words: Freakin awesome.

Giving folks a place to show off and strut their stuff or just to let everyone have a look-see at what they're doing. Damn fine idea. One of the reasons I love it here (minus the occasional heretic burning when no one is looking). Find job I say!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Just would love to know who came up with this amazing idea? I figure they deserve a hug as well as some rep.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And to hop on the bandwagon, awesome shit!

Hopefully I'll have time to retake photos tomorrow so I can give the Venom Guard a page


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

This is one of Heresy's new features that I really, really like. I was skeptical at first, but after looking at what other people have done this looks to be a real winner. Heck, I even made my own page. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So this is why I could not access heresy last evening, huh? *BUT IT WAS IS WORTH IT! * Really motivates me to start doing a heck about my marines to have something to show...


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

This looks awesome! I'd use it now but one unit an army does not make.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It has the Forkmasters approval! Now I just have to stop sucking at paitning and perhaps use this new things.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I haven't looked at it in depth, but is it ok to put up armies without any proper FOC?

I haven't played a game in over 2? years, and most of my stuff is display. I'd love to put them up, but haven't got a clue how many points there are now.

The armies up so far are looking promising, Reapers scorpions look especially good. When people are utilising this feature to it's full extent i'm sure it'll be epic.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<--------- There's now a link to your armies on the left in your postbit so you can navigate to peoples showcases direct from their posts.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

seems like an interesting feature, I'll probably get some new pics of my BFG stuff to put in and my germans and royalists when they expand a little


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea going to have to set up some decent pictures as I finish up models. Now that I am actually having fully painted and based models I'm glad there is a place not just another thread on the board that is always see able. Defently going to make use of this once I get time and the resources.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This is an excellent addition!

I think for the first time in years I want to break everything out, photograph it, and take a real inventory.

Cheers!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Jez, is there a way you could put a resize on this thing? I can't use the 20 image limit and am posting IMG code pics so that I can actually show off my army indepth! Just curious!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll have a look into it.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

I was trying to use the id of the collapse-able panels as an anchor to quickly scroll down to the panel of choice with a list of links in the Army Details section, however using something like [ url=#collapseobj_details]Index Astartes[ /url] doesnt work as it parses the link with the http:// prefix. so using the full link is the only option and causes a new window/tab to open
[ url=http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=28#collapseobj_details]top[ /url]
Is it possible to disable the parsing of urls in the Army Showcase or is that a security risk?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I want URLs to parse. People might want to link to stuff.

Am I right in thinking you want to be able to leap to a different part of the text by clicking a button at the top?


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah thats right, is there a BB code for that?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

There isn't but it can probably be added. I'll have a look around now.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok its added now.

This is how it looks.

Click here to jump
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Jump Point


This is the BBCODE.
----------------------

Click here to jump

Jump Point

----------------------


This is how it works.

The initial point is the anchorlink. Whatever you put beside the = in the bbcode Click here to jump[/anchorlink] has to be placed in anchor tags [anchor]Jump Point where you want the jump to go to.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Love it as a new feature - can't way to see what gets put up there over the next couple of weeks...

Is there any way of repping someone directly from the showcase page? If not, any chance of it being added, or do you want to stick to the army ratings as a way of telling people how cool their work is?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> Love it as a new feature - can't way to see what gets put up there over the next couple of weeks...
> 
> Is there any way of repping someone directly from the showcase page? If not, any chance of it being added, or do you want to stick to the army ratings as a way of telling people how cool their work is?


Yes, add the possibility of repping! :clapping:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Reputation is a good idea, I'll have a look. If its doable I'll stick it beneath the rating button.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Well it looks like it isn't achievable as reputation is tied to users posts...  

Ben the code Ninja will have a look over it in the next few days.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like a cool feature Jez, as soon as i have something worth showing off I'll be making use of it.
Be cool to see what others come up with too!


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

great addition to a great site. Easy to use and understand. Only thing missing is a rep button but I'm sure that will be quickly remedied.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Ok, Jezlad who taught you Latin? I must say ++ Rep for that and +Rep for the army showcase. You guys here who run Heresy have outdone yourselves.

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I really think that this feature has brought more awesomeness to the site. Seriously, over the past months we have been getting more awesome stuff all the time! Things like this and the "Unanswered posts" function have really improved this site!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Super idea for the board.

I've submitted as many up to date photos of my army as possible. Got a fair few units that need updated photos, so they will come with time!

Thanks for the space to show off the armies!


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Fantastic feature. I am really anxious to see the other armies as time goes by that get added and to add my Necrons in.

It's the little (big) things that Heresy does (like this) that really set it apart from the other forums.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just started to input my First and main army. Still got a lot of info and photo's to put on and actually count my troops. I think this is a great idea as it gives you somewere to show of your work and for beginners to see where their going with their armys.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I also think that this was a sweet idea nice work guys! When I first joined this site I was looking for a feature like that and now there is one! The only thing I would like to see different is for the armies to auto filter to last updated, I’m not sure what they auto filter to know, no big deal though. Good work guys!


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

This looks really interesting Jez, a feature I would never have thought of myself but now that I see it, I'm really interested in seeing what I can do with it. If I can think of any constructive feedback I'll let ya know!

Cheers,

El


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

What a coincidence, whenever i try to look at El Mariachi's Ultramarines Army here it says "Invalid army specified". I noticed there is no Army drop down list in the post above so i guess its been deleted?


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Quozzo said:


> What a coincidence, whenever i try to look at El Mariachi's Ultramarines Army here it says "Invalid army specified". I noticed there is no Army drop down list in the post above so i guess its been deleted?


I'm flattered, unfortunately it may be because i've set it to not yet be viewable to other members (waiting until I can take some pics this weekend perhaps!)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

troybuckle said:


> I also think that this was a sweet idea nice work guys! When I first joined this site I was looking for a feature like that and now there is one! The only thing I would like to see different is for the armies to auto filter to last updated, I’m not sure what they auto filter to know, no big deal though. Good work guys!


You can click the last updated column to sort them however you like 


I have lots of ideas for updates already. 

These are some of the things I want...

An overview page with most viewed, most commented, latest armies, highest rated etc.

I want comments to count as post counts.

Armies need to be repable.

Image resizer.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> An overview page with most viewed, most commented, latest armies, highest rated etc. I like it, but shouldn't there be one for least viewed and least commented armies? Just give those who haven't gotten input some attention.
> 
> I want comments to count as post counts.
> 
> ...


Love the ideas man, can't wait to see what you end up doing with it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That'd be 0 and 0. It's hardly worth the effort and space as it'd change every day.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> That'd be 0 and 0. It's hardly worth the effort and space as it'd change every day.


Yeah, and it would probably be a full page of 0,0.... for a while anyway, but still, a sort option that allowed it would be nice for those with none. However, ain't like it is much of a deal.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

> I want comments to count as post counts.


Be sure to have it so that their own comments do not count towards the post count, or i anticipate _alot_ of deleted comments in the not so far future.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Increasing post count must be there, other vise there will be a lot less comments.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Right then, here goes a first attempt to get an army up there


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Might already have been answered, but how is the "Army of the Week" thing chosen/calculated?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It hasn't been decided yet.

I'm having some changes made to the script.

We're having post counts for comments, reputation options, a bbcode editor on all the text areas, an overview page with recent comments, newest armies etc. Plus an image resizer.

If theres anything you think is missing now's the time to let me know before Ben the code Ninja gets his spanners out.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Just two minor gripes,
1. when clicking My Showcase at the top and viewing your armies, the name of the army goes to the [edit] page and not the [preview] page. ([Preview] also opens in a new window which I hate)
2. I've just noticed in the Army of the Weeeeek! (a bit of harry hill) the army badge is a link to the army badge picture and not the actual Army.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> If theres anything you think is missing now's the time to let me know before Ben the code Ninja gets his spanners out.


Cant think of something right now, but I will post it up if I can think of something.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Quozzo said:


> Just two minor gripes,
> 1. when clicking My Showcase at the top and viewing your armies, the name of the army goes to the [edit] page and not the [preview] page. ([Preview] also opens in a new window which I hate)
> 2. I've just noticed in the Army of the Weeeeek! (a bit of harry hill) the army badge is a link to the army badge picture and not the actual Army.


Awesome thanks  I'll add these to the joblist.

*edit

Fixed those issues.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just came to think that it feels kind of stupid that if you put a *"* or something similar in front of the name of your army, it comes pretty high up on the first page, meaning that it gains more attention, than say, armies on the 3rd page. I mean, it just feels like it would fuck up the order of the armies, as they would not follow the ABC system. I understand that its cause of the fact that stuff like .-,"#£ happen to come before numbers and letters in the system, but still. Nothing major, just me thinking to much about stuff... Why did I even write this post?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The following updates are being worked on now.


Subscribe to Armies
Comments count for post count
Image Resizer (like on the forums)
Overview Page (like the gallery main page)
Army Box for the side-column here
BBCODE boxes in the 7 text areas
Reputation button


----------

